# كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..



## candy shop (27 يناير 2008)

كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..


أخواتي المتزوجات هذه عدة نصائح لكن لكي تستمر سعادتكن مع أزواجكن وهذه النصائح بطبيعتها سهلة التنفيذ وقوية المفعول وهي ان تكون المراه زوجه وصديقه وحبيبه فتملا حياة زوجها كلها فتكون السرور قلبه والاعجاب لعقله والمتعه لسمعه والانصات لحديثه فتكون له كل نساء العالم. * -اجعلي زوجك يحبك فان احبك زوجك كنتي له ملكة جمال العالم ولو كنت في العين عاديه... 


ان تكون المراه زوجه وصديقه وحبيبه فتملا حياة زوجها كلها فتكون السرور قلبه والاعجاب لعقله والمتعه لسمعه والانصات لحديثه فتكون له كل نساء العالم.

* -اجعلي زوجك يحبك فان احبك زوجك كنتي له ملكة جمال العالم ولو كنت في العين عاديه... 

* غيري دائما من مظهرك وكوني انيقه فالمظهر له تاثير على النفس،والاناقه المتجدده للزوج تسكر الزوج وتبدو له امراته وكانها مائة امراه..

-* انصتي الى زوجك بمحبه واعجاب حتى لو تفاخر بنفسه كطفل صغير.. 

* وفري الراحه لزوجك في بيته وكوني انيسة وحدته وا نسية متاعبه وهمومه.. 

* هناك كلمه مهمه وسهله ورائعه تسعد المراه وزوجها..وهي كمة الشكر ،فهي تملك قلب زوجها.. 

* انظري الى محاسن زوجك قبل عيوبه فكل انسان له محاسن وعيوب وساعديه للتخلص من عيوبه.. 

* اذا اردت شيئا من زوجك فاستخدمي رقتك وحنانك وانوثتك وعقلك فالرجل يذوب بانوثة المراه.. 

* اذا غضبتي من زوجك فاصمتي واغلقي فمك واحترسي من لسانك واذكري الله.. فالمراه حين تغضب تلدغ زوجها وتطعنه في مواطن ضعفه وسوف يحقد عليها .. 

* وكمايقال اقصر طريق لقلب الرجل معدته.فاعرفي ماذا يحب زوجك ومايكرهه ..

* ا دفعي زوجك الى الخير مااستطعتي..وادفعيه الى بر والديه وذوي رحمه..ولا تتضايقي ابدا من بره لاهله بل افرحي لانك تزوجتي رجلا اصيلا.. 

* كوني حمامه سلام في حياة زوجك فلا تكرهي اليه الناس وتنزعيه من الاصدقاء وتذريه وحيدا فلا تدفعك غيرتك الى قطعه من اهله فسوف يكون حاله وحيدا.. 

* الغيره مفتاح الطلاق والغيره في غير مكانها تسمم زوجها وتدفعه بنفسها الى الهرب منها والبحث عن غيرها .. 

* الرجل لايعرف كيف يلبس في الغالب ولا كيف يقول حلو الكلام،فغردي في حياته فيبحث عنك ، واهتمي بمظهره وذكريه باوقات راحته وكوني له كالموسيقى والورود وعلميه ان في الدنيا ماهو اهم من الاعمال واحلى من الاموال.. 

* لاتخلعي برقع الحياء من زوجك لان زواجك قد طال به، ولاتسترجلي وكوني انتى من الراس حتى القدم واجعلي الحياء يصبغ خديك بالحمره، وانظري الى زوجك كغريب احيانا. 

* اذا كنت تحسين ان كلمات الحب الزم لك من الطعام فاعلمي ان الاحترام بالنسبه للرجل اهم من كل شيء 

* لا تكوني بخيله بعواطفك وحنانك إتجاهه .. 

* اعتبري زوجك طفلك ودلليله واعتني به ولاتنشغلي عنه باحد اطفالك.. 

* كوني متفهمه لزوجك ولاتهدمي حياتك بسبب عدم تفهمك له.. 

* ليس جمال المراه هوفقط اناقتها بل هناك جمال الشخصيه وبالاضافة الى خفة الروح والمرح اللذان تضفيان بهما على منزلك، فسوف يستمتع زوجك بحديثك ولو تعيدينه الف مره من حلاوته ولما فيه من معرفه وثقافه.

**************************​


----------



## كارلوس جون (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

:Love_Mailbox:جميلة اوي ياكاندي وياريت كل زوجة تنفذ دا وهيكون في حب وسعادة في البيت ان شاء الله


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



كارلوس جون قال:


> :Love_Mailbox:جميلة اوي ياكاندي وياريت كل زوجة تنفذ دا وهيكون في حب وسعادة في البيت ان شاء الله



شكرا على التعليق الجميل

ربنا  ريباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

*موضوع رائع ومفيد يا كاندي لكل الزوجات ولكل المخطوبين*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومفيد يا كاندي لكل الزوجات ولكل المخطوبين*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



ميرسى يا كاندى على النصائح الجميلة دى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



Meriamty قال:


> ميرسى يا كاندى على النصائح الجميلة دى
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...




ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

*ياااااااااااااااااااة على روعة دة موضوع
لاااا تعــــــــــليق
بسم الصليب عليكى بجد زى العسل **


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااة على روعة دة موضوع
> لاااا تعــــــــــليق
> بسم الصليب عليكى بجد زى العسل **




ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الراعى (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

نصايح حلوة اوووووووووووى


----------



## remo_m_m (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

*موضوع جميل ونصائح اجمل 

شكرا كاندى تسلم ايدك ربنا يعوضك


(  R  )*


----------



## صائدالقلوب (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

طبعا داقرا  واخذني  الوهس كلش  حلوه  النصائح بس النسوان تطبق


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



صائدالقلوب قال:


> طبعا داقرا  واخذني  الوهس كلش  حلوه  النصائح بس النسوان تطبق



شكراااااااااااااا ليك يا صائد القلوب​


----------



## لولومنير (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

ميرسيي ياكاندي علي نصائحك المفيده ياريت كل الزوجات تعمل بيها 
                        وانا اولهن    ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



لولومنير قال:


> ميرسيي ياكاندي علي نصائحك المفيده ياريت كل الزوجات تعمل بيها
> وانا اولهن    ربنا يباركك



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## اميره الحياه (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

اذا    الحماه   تتدخل   بشئون البيت  انا حماتتي  كثير   تدخل بضلها تقول طلق مرتك   ارجو  الردود حلا عشان بيتنا بدوينهار شكرا الكم


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



اميره الحياه قال:


> اذا    الحماه   تتدخل   بشئون البيت  انا حماتتي  كثير   تدخل بضلها تقول طلق مرتك   ارجو  الردود حلا عشان بيتنا بدوينهار شكرا الكم



اميره حبيبتى  انا اولا زوجه وام

احنا اولا معندناش طلاق وبعدين يا حبيبتى دى امه وطبعها كده هيعمل ايه مش ممكن يجى عليها ولا عليكى طبعا واكيد هو تعبان فى النص مش راضى ومن جواه مش قادر يعمل حاجه اعذريه وحاولى تلطفى الجو طالما هو انسان كويس واعملى جو جميل فى بيتك واعتبرى حماتك ولدتك يعنى ولدتك لو اتدخلت فى حاجه هتزعلى منها مش ممكن وفى امهات لما اولادهم بيتجوزوا بيحسوا انهم هينسوهم  او واحدة جت اخدت ابنها منها معلش حاولى تعمليها بلطف ومفيش داعى تمسكلها على اى حاجه  علشان حياتك تبقى حلوه وجميله وصلى ربنا يهديها صدقينى هتزيدى غلاوه عند جوزك ويمكن هى تندم على تدخلها
قومى الصبح شغلى قداس جميل وشويه مزامير 
صدقينى هتلاقى حياتك اتغيرت
وياريت تبقى تطمنينى عليكى
وربنا يهديها ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## اميره الحياه (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

هي   دائما  ما بنحبني يوجدمعها مشاكل كثيره طبعا   ان زوجي  يحبني كثيرا  وان كمان بحبويسما بعرف لي هيك   هي   هيك  معنا ارجوالرد شكرا


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



اميره الحياه قال:


> هي   دائما  ما بنحبني يوجدمعها مشاكل كثيره طبعا   ان زوجي  يحبني كثيرا  وان كمان بحبويسما بعرف لي هيك   هي   هيك  معنا ارجوالرد شكرا



معلش يا حبيبتى

علشان خاطر جوزك بلاش تنكدى عليه هو اكيد شابف كل حاجه معلش يا حبيبتى بطريقتك الحلوه  اكيد هتتغير
ربنا معاكى بس ابقى طمنينى​


----------



## اميره الحياه (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

هون   عنا معدومه المحبه   لا يوجدمخبه فيها


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

بجد نصائح تحفة 
مفيش شوية للازواج​


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



اميره الحياه قال:


> هون   عنا معدومه المحبه   لا يوجدمخبه فيها



انتى منين يا اميره

وعندك اولاد

وبقالك قد ايه متجوزه

وهل حماتك عايشه معاكى ولا بتيجى ضيفه​


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> بجد نصائح تحفة
> مفيش شوية للازواج​



ههههههههههههههه

الازواج المره الجايه

شكراااااااااااا ليكى​


----------



## gege reda (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

بجد نصائح تحفه جدا:99:


----------



## فادية (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

ميرسي  يا  كاندي  على  الموضوع  الجميل  دا  
تسلم  ايديك​


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



gege reda قال:


> بجد نصائح تحفه جدا:99:



ميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



فادية قال:


> ميرسي  يا  كاندي  على  الموضوع  الجميل  دا
> تسلم  ايديك​



ميرسى اوى يا فاديه يا حبيبتى

ربنا يوفقك يا قمر​


----------



## soheir (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

اللة عليكي وعلي موضوعك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



soheir قال:


> اللة عليكي وعلي موضوعك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## علي مزيكا (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

الموضوع رائع رائع وتسلم ايدك وياريت كل الزوجات يعملون بهذا الكلام والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

*ميرسي يا كاندي علي المعلومات الجميله دي *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمر*​


----------



## n.mesho (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

ان:yakaا متزوجة عندى ولد وبنت وحماتى عا يشة معاية انا مبسوطة بكلامك الجميل جدا واحب اعرف اكتر


----------



## n.mesho (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

هو دلوقتى مسافر بس هو اغلى شى عندى وهو بيحبنى جدا وانا بموت فية


----------



## amirawadid (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

شكرا على النصائح الجميلة بس ياريت نحاول نطبق النصائح بطريقة عملية لان معظم بيوت اولاد المسيح      بقت تايه اليومين دول و محتاجة ارشاد كبير


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



علي مزيكا قال:


> الموضوع رائع رائع وتسلم ايدك وياريت كل الزوجات يعملون بهذا الكلام والرب يبارك حياتك



*اشكرك

انا كمان اتمنى

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *ميرسي يا كاندي علي المعلومات الجميله دي *
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمر*​




ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



n.mesho قال:


> ان:yakaا متزوجة عندى ولد وبنت وحماتى عا يشة معاية انا مبسوطة بكلامك الجميل جدا واحب اعرف اكتر




ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

واكيد حماتك طيبه وانتى كمان طيبه

لان حماتك هى امك وانتى اكيد بنتها

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



n.mesho قال:


> هو دلوقتى مسافر بس هو اغلى شى عندى وهو بيحبنى جدا وانا بموت فية



يرجع بالف سلامه

وربنا يسعدك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



amirawadid قال:


> شكرا على النصائح الجميلة بس ياريت نحاول نطبق النصائح بطريقة عملية لان معظم بيوت اولاد المسيح      بقت تايه اليومين دول و محتاجة ارشاد كبير



ربنا يهديهم

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى 

وربنا يباركلك​


----------



## الفريد فرج (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

كلماتك رقيقة جدا و يا رب تكون كل زوجة سامعة الكلام ده و ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



الفريد فرج قال:


> كلماتك رقيقة جدا و يا رب تكون كل زوجة سامعة الكلام ده و ربنا يباركك



ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*

موضوع رائع ونصائح قيمة
كاندى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تستمتعين مع زوجك..*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع رائع ونصائح قيمة
> كاندى
> ودمتى بود​



ميرسي لزوقك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------

